# Becky's picture thread



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

Meet some of my spiders!

Poecilotheria striata adult female:









Theraphosa blondi mature male:









Nhandu carapoensis juvenile male:









My first spider. Grammostola aureostriata juvenile female:









Ephebopus cyanognathus juvenile:









Aphonopelma armada sub adult female:








Got a male for her too 

Grammostola pulchra adult female:









Poecilotheria subfusca juvenile female:









Pamphobeteus ultramarinus adult female:


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

Xenesthis immanis juvenile female:









Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple" sub adult male:









Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens juvenile male:









Stromatopelma calceatum mature male:









Aphonopelma crinirufum juvenile:








Avicularia versicolor adult female:









Tapinauchenius latipes adult female:









Haplopelma lividum DCF adult female:








Tapinauchenius purpureus juvenile female:









Lasiodora klugi sub adult female:


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

Avicularia minatrix juvenile female:









Theraphosa blondi juvenile male:









Psalmopoeus cambridgei juvenile female:









Tapinauchenius gigas adult female:









Tapinauchenius gigas mating:









Avicularia versicolor mating:








Megaphobema mesomelas juvenile female:









Grammostola rosea adult female:









Enjoy


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

wow! they are beautiful! i have just got my first one! a mexican red knee


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely pics Bex, lovely spiders too!


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like the Xenesthis immanis very nice colour and markings.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

great pics but i new there was a reason i didn't like them, i'm gonna have nightmares lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

wow very impressive pics,i think your very brave,they would scare me to death,they look amazing but i could never touch/hold one.


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

*Lovely pics of lovely spids Bex 

Can't wait to see them in the flesh next month *


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics love the rosie & versi


----------

